# Dizzy-Shaky



## Runa-D (Oct 26, 2016)

So, here I am again.. was doing fabulous on 16.25mcg of Nature Throid but yet again, here I am symptomatic...

This time it's dizziness.. heart palps (which are there ALL the time).. nausea (no vomiting).. weakness.. tired but can't sleep.. general shakiness & really anxious/over-emotional...

Is the dizziness a normal thing with a higher TSH? That seems to be the most unnerving thing.. I also have to fly to Florida on this Sunday & don't need to feel terrible going through the airport..

Also, was at the dox & she ran my tests.. even though the TSh is flagged as high.. and I messaged her (with no reply) I know I must have my meds raised.. so, upped it to 32.5 mcg.. just wondering if raising the meds could cause dizziness? Should I just give it time to work?

Tests came back latest:

6/15/18

TSH-

6.42 mcIU/mL

0.30 - 5.00 mcIU/mL

Free T3

3.3 pg/mL

2.0 - 4.4 pg/mL

Free T4

1.21 ng/dL

0.80 - 1.80 ng/dL

Thank you for your time.. and Happy Summer Solstice!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

You are currently hypo - maybe that's the issue - barely 1/2 of range for both FT-4 and FT-3


----------



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

I have been dizzy being hypo before. I personally didn't like Naturethyroid but I am a good converter of T4 to T3.


----------

